# Looking for expats.



## solon (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello once again!

It must be a very quiet weekend....

Just a question.Does anyone know if and where expats might meet in the Ubon-Warin Chamrap area?

I have not met too many Farang around here and it would be great to hear my own language again!

Cheers,

Solon.


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

"Peppers"= for breakfast,should get you started
"WrongWay"- a falong bar/restaurant
"Norberts"- good eats


----------



## michaelaud (Apr 15, 2015)

Just back on this forum. I was on earlier as mikelaud. I have now made the move to Thailand and living in Phuket. Wondering how many other farang from the the Phuket, Thalang area on on this site. I have been here about 6 weeks, but managed to spend a good amount of that time in the hospital here. Just trying to get started now.

Mike Laud


----------

